# A new game world & setting that blends high fantasy & scifi



## LightStriker (Sep 2, 2020)

If you're looking for an alternative to your D&D games, this is a brand new campaign setting & rules system you might enjoy.
It's inspired by, and captures the feel, of a mash-up that includes high fantasy/scifi, comics, anime, and 80's & 90's retro cartoons.









						Light Strikers
					

A multi-platform, scifi & high fantasy TRPG campaign setting & system inspired by comics, anime, and retro cartoons.




					www.kickstarter.com


----------



## Haldrik (Sep 2, 2020)

My ideal setting is where magic is "sufficiently advanced technology".

So magical "rituals" are moreorless computer coding. Weird rituals are to disambiguate, so the computer interprets the intention when instructed and nonaccidentally.

Nanotechnology accomplishes most of the spells. Albeit things like teleportation require quantum physics and wormholes.

It is easy to say magic=technology, as a setting theme, as long as all the other modern stuff is already in place.

So this setting looks awesome!


----------



## LightStriker (Sep 2, 2020)

I appreciate that! I hope you pledge and support our game's origins


----------



## LuisCarlos17f (Sep 3, 2020)

It isn't the first with the idea to mix fantasy and tech.









						Lasers & Liches - New 5E Sourcebooks
					

A new setting for 5E. Including new races, classes, spells, magic items, monsters, mechanics, and universe! The Retroverse lives!




					www.kickstarter.com


----------



## LightStriker (Sep 3, 2020)

LuisCarlos17f said:


> It isn't the first with the idea to mix fantasy and tech.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Of course it's not. That's a cool setting, and I'm sure it's nice. Thanks for sharing. But that game is completely different from Light Strikers.
I played way too much of 5e, and the mechanics in Light Strikers are completely different, for one. Also, Light Strikers is about heroism, triumph, good overcoming evil, and being a "student" at an academy while balancing out your daily life, missions, and personal dreams. The setting is tied closely with the canon, the comics, etc. You might not like that, but that's fine. There's so much more, I only wish I could explain it better to each and every one But anyway, thanks for checking it out, I appreciate it!


----------



## WayOfTheFourElements (Sep 3, 2020)

Not my cup of tea, but I wish you success with your kickstarter campaign.


----------



## Matrix Sorcica (Sep 3, 2020)

LightStriker said:


> I played way too much of 5e, and the mechanics in Light Strikers are completely different, for one.



Then why are you advertising it in the Dungeons & Dragons forum?


----------



## Aldarc (Sep 3, 2020)

If this is not 5e, then there is a Promotion/Press sub-forum.


----------

